# Airtricity - Existing customers beware



## DublinTexas (9 Mar 2009)

I got a letter dated 29 January in mid Feburary telling me that "I am writing you to inform you of a recent tariff change effective 1st January 2009. Our new pricing information will be available to view on your next bill or alternativly log on your account online at".

So I log on and it presents me with the nice new tariff with the good discounts.

Than my Feburary bill shows but I'm still charge the old price and to make matters worse the PDF function for your online bill (showing all details and not only usage) does not work right now.

When I call Airtricity they tell me that they have no record of any tariff change for me and they don't know anything about any letter or changes as of 1 January and that the new tariffs are only for NEW customers, existing customer can swap if they want but they need to call in.

So if you got that letter, make sure you call them to swap the tariff.


----------



## Sherman (9 Mar 2009)

I rang Airtricity when Bord Gais energy came out, they tried the 'discount is for new customers only' line for about 5 seconds before backing down and giving me the discounts. Will check online tonight to confirm I'm on the discounted rates.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

Jeez arent they smart!


----------



## SLS (9 Mar 2009)

why don't you play them at their own game?
Swap to Bord Gais... Wait a few weeks and swap back..

Suddenly you might be a new customer again!


----------



## theresa1 (9 Mar 2009)

Theses companies in many way's are shooting themselves in the foot -the day's of being a loyal customer will be gone as people see how after being a customer for a while they are then getting screwed and if they let it happen - be taken advantage of.


----------

